# Hay for show wethers



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

What do you suggest for hay for our show wethers? CHAFFAYE is too expensive and they don't finish it before it goes bad.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about an alfalfa grass mix.


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Where do I buy that?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Look around on CL or ask some farms if they have any.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Timothy Hay.


----------

